# #1 P&P must have tool?



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

Dump trailer 

Good flashlight. Besides the mag light, home depot has a small 210 lumen led that is amazing. It's 40 bucks though.


----------



## TNTSERVICES (Apr 12, 2012)

JenkinsHB said:


> Dump trailer
> 
> Good flashlight. Besides the mag light, home depot has a small 210 lumen led that is amazing. It's 40 bucks though.


How big of a dump trailer would you recommend starting off? And then what would be the perfect size?

I love a good Mag light. I have a 3D with the LED bulb adapter. It's pretty frigin' bright!


----------



## mjb734 (Apr 11, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> How big of a dump trailer would you recommend starting off? And then what would be the perfect size?
> 
> I love a good Mag light. I have a 3D with the LED bulb adapter. It's pretty frigin' bright!


Sounds like someones getting into preservation


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mjb734 said:


> Sounds like someones getting into preservation





Or already is and wants to make sure hes got the bases covered.





Its hard to say which ONE is the one. There are so many that without you'll be up the proverbial brown floatee creek without a paddle.

A light is pretty important.
I got a nice LED light from china mart for christmas. It folds up to a small space. Has magnets and is rechargeable.


----------



## TNTSERVICES (Apr 12, 2012)

mjb734 said:


> Sounds like someones getting into preservation


Nah, just a curious kinda guy. I like to know things. Also want to help start get it going over here, and show you guys that I am not that big of a pita.


----------



## E-roc (Apr 12, 2012)

I would say my number one tool is a good camara.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Nah, just a curious kinda guy. I like to know things. Also want to help start get it going over here, and show you guys that I am not that big of a pita.


I'm sure I'm not alone when I say that I look forward to seeing the "not that big of a PITA" side.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

E-roc said:


> I would say my number one tool is a good camara.


I was going to say my truck, but I think your right on the camera comment. I am currently carrying 3 in my truck, plus the iPhone & iPad. Backups for the backups. After all, without pics, the work never happened, right?

BTW, when it comes to cameras, is anyone else charging batteries in the truck? 
My 2012 F350 came with a built in 110 inverter and recepticle, and 5 seperate 12v outlets that I have 2 additional inverters plugged into, a rechargable led flashlight plugged into, and a 10w usb outlet to charge the iPad. The phone gets plugged into the factory usb outlet. I charge camera batteries and cordless tool batteries on the go too. I feel like a rolling powerplant!


----------



## TNTSERVICES (Apr 12, 2012)

ProPresPro said:


> I'm sure I'm not alone when I say that I look forward to seeing the "not that big of a PITA" side.



Well, you have seen it.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Well, you have seen it.


Let's just say it will take an extensive ongoing study before opinions are changed. . .


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

i must say tnt you never did understand in contractortalk so not sure if you'll ever get it here either


----------



## HARRY304E (Apr 14, 2012)

JenkinsHB said:


> Dump trailer
> 
> Good flashlight. Besides the mag light, home depot has a small 210 lumen led that is amazing. It's 40 bucks though.


It is a great flash light.


----------



## TNTSERVICES (Apr 12, 2012)

david said:


> i must say tnt you never did understand in contractortalk so not sure if you'll ever get it here either


Not again with the understanding thing. Understanding and having sympathy for one's situation are different. But this is ya'lls domain, and I will respect that.

So I am not here to poison the water, just observe and try to get a better perspective. I would think that this would garner some respect.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> . . .So I am not here to poison the water, just observe and try to get a better perspective. I would think that this would garner some respect.


Again, give it time. LOTS OF TIME!
Everyone is till suffering from your poison at CT.


----------



## TNTSERVICES (Apr 12, 2012)

ProPresPro said:


> Let's just say it will take an extensive ongoing study before opinions are changed. . .


I could care less if opinions are changed. Opinions don't change fact.


----------



## TNTSERVICES (Apr 12, 2012)

ProPresPro said:


> Again, give it time. LOTS OF TIME!
> Everyone is till suffering from your poison at CT.


There was no poison, just questions. I never called anyone names or insulted anyone, even though I was accused. I just asked questions and responded.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I could care less if opinions are changed. Opinions don't change fact.


I'm done with this. Have a nice life!


----------



## Skyview (Apr 16, 2012)

ProPresPro said:


> I'm done with this. Have a nice life!


 
TNT SHOULD be here in my opinion as at least he is active and let this board start to build. Asking what dump trailer is at least activity on the forum that furthers conversation even if he doesn't give a crap.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Skyview said:


> TNT SHOULD be here in my opinion as at least he is active and let this board start to build. Asking what dump trailer is at least activity on the forum that furthers conversation even if he doesn't give a crap.


Yep, he has every right to be here, and start threads, and ask questions, and make constructive comments, and. . .and. . . and. . . .

I just will not argue with him.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

best tool ...a good laborer then a lawn rake and a snow shovel for the inside of some houses and then a shop vac with a SWAMP COOLER FILTER wrapped around the plastic filter cage on the vac. The swamp cooler filters are washable and have sucked the carpet off the floor in the past. After burning through a 15 dollar shop vac filter in 1 house I had to find something better. They don't do much for dust but the bigger stuff you don't want getting into your "GooD" vac this definitely works . Houses with pets formerly in them go so much smoother now and if the filter does clog just take it off and shake it around.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> best tool ...a good laborer then a lawn rake and a snow shovel for the inside of some houses and then a shop vac with a SWAMP COOLER FILTER wrapped around the plastic filter cage on the vac. The swamp cooler filters are washable and have sucked the carpet off the floor in the past. After burning through a 15 dollar shop vac filter in 1 house I had to find something better. They don't do much for dust but the bigger stuff you don't want getting into your "GooD" vac this definitely works . Houses with pets formerly in them go so much smoother now and if the filter does clog just take it off and shake it around.


Pics?
Otherwise it never happened!


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Pic of swamp cooler filter on the vac attached with a bungee cord


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Pic of swamp cooler filter on the vac attached with a bungee cord


Nice looking bit of engineering.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

ProPresPro said:


> Nice looking bit of engineering.


The older I get I keep finding out simpler is better.


----------



## krialsharma (May 11, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> How big of a dump trailer would you recommend starting off? And then what would be the perfect size?
> 
> I love a good Mag light. I have a 3D with the LED bulb adapter. It's pretty frigin' bright!


That's Quite Cool . i have same 3D with the LED bulb adapter. it is really good and also have good Mag light. Can you recommend me more starting tools .


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Lawn rake and a snow shovel for cleaning interior this will not damage carpet and pick up lots of papers and small stuff in a hurry also a "leaf funnel" it supports a lawn garbage bag and lets you fill it with one person.


----------



## HARRY304E (Apr 14, 2012)

JenkinsHB said:


> Dump trailer
> 
> Good flashlight. Besides the mag light, home depot has a small 210 lumen led that is amazing. It's 40 bucks though.


Yup it is $40 ,But you will go through $40 worth or battery's with a mag light in no time and end up changing lamps as well.


----------



## TNTSERVICES (Apr 12, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Yup it is $40 ,But you will go through $40 worth or battery's with a mag light in no time and end up changing lamps as well.


I have had a mag light with the LED adapter for over two years and no need for a battery change. That's the point of the LED, it consumes far less electricity than incandescent bulbs. And I have had the same LED bulb in it for nearly 5 years.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I'd have to say I agree...it's the camera. Most important thing on the truck. Couple years back I was out working, went into an attic and dropped the camera from the top of the ladder. Killed the camera. I was some ways from home, too far to go back and get a spare. So I went looking for one in a nearby small town. Only place that had cameras was a CVS drug store. I bought a cheap digital camera. Took the most awful pictures. I was afraid I wouldn't get paid. Did, but it was a lesson learned.


----------



## The_josh (May 31, 2012)

JenkinsHB said:


> Dump trailer
> 
> Good flashlight. Besides the mag light, home depot has a small 210 lumen led that is amazing. It's 40 bucks though.


i would actually contest the dump trailer part. I've never used a dump trailer for several reason, 

too heavy unloaded (more gas used)

not enough space (for large trash outs)

too expensive 

i prefer a little bit extra labor but it saves time cause i can hold so much more than most dump trailers under $14k and its lite to tow


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Josh, honestly, if I saw that rig coming down the road toward me, I'd pull over! 
No wonder you dont want a dump trailer, you don't have a truck to pull it with!

I have no problem with what you're driving, I have owned a few myself. But that vehicle has no business pulling a load like that, especially on a public road! 

I'll stick with my dump trailers & 3/4 to 1 ton trucks to pull 'em, safely!


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Load is prob 6-8k lbs which is within the towing capacity of most half tons. I'd just be sure to have a weigh distributing hitch on it.


----------



## The_josh (May 31, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Josh, honestly, if I saw that rig coming down the road toward me, I'd pull over!
> No wonder you dont want a dump trailer, you don't have a truck to pull it with!
> 
> I have no problem with what you're driving, I have owned a few myself. But that vehicle has no business pulling a load like that, especially on a public road!
> ...


Thank you for your ignorance but that load and every load I do is within my towing capacity. The only time I would go over is if I'm hauling concrete, which In that case I only tow half capacity. You sound like one of those people that think only a Ferd F-teen thousand can handle your loads


75 full loads on that trailer since January and it and my truck are holding up perfectly (I have a trailer shop right down the street which it gets regular checkups too )


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

The_josh said:


> Thank you for your ignorance but that load and every load I do is within my towing capacity. The only time I would go over is if I'm hauling concrete, which In that case I only tow half capacity. You sound like one of those people that think only a Ferd F-teen thousand can handle your loads
> 
> 
> 75 full loads on that trailer since January and it and my truck are holding up perfectly (I have a trailer shop right down the street which it gets regular checkups too )


Ignorance? Do you know what that word means? I assume you do, but that maybe you were just applying it incorrectly?

Just a quick resume' to qualify my original assessment of the safety of the loaded trailer and the tow vehicle depicted in the image in your post, vs. towing that or a heavier load (say, a dump trailer in this instance) with a 3/4 or 1 ton tow vehicle:

Before my current career as a P&P/REO vendor, I was a construction general contractor, before that, a Firefighter/EMT/Rescue Technition. 

I have attended training classes where the curriculum was provided by OEM vehicle manufactorers on the structural engineering of their vehicles. I hold certifications from OEM rescue tool manufactorers on the proper techniques of rescue access operations in crash situations, both vehicle & situation specific, and also written recognition and an award from one manufacturer for successful implementation of those skills in a life threatening situation. I have officially logged hundreds of classroom and practical training hours on both vehicle design and rescue disassembly, amongst other rescue techniques. 
I have over 5 years of 'real world' experience, responding to, possibly thousands of vehicle crashes and collisions. I have responded to many crashes and/or collisions that involved trailers being towed. Two of those crashes were specifically caused by inadequate tow vehicles. Both of those crashes included fatalities. Both of those incidents (and many others) still affect me in some way, almost every day.

I have also logged hundreds of thousand of miles towing trailers of all sorts with many different types of tow vehicles. But what applies here and now are the Toyota trucks, like yours, that I have owned and towed with. 
there was the 1988 Extra Cab, the 1996 Tacoma Extra Cab, the 2003 Tacoma, the 2007 Tundra 4.7, the Lexus GX470 and the currently owned 2008 Sequoia 5.7 Platnium.

Each of those vehicles have towed something, at one time or another: utility trailer, landscape trailer, car hauler, cargo trailer, boat, etc. One time I hooked up my 29' travel trailer to the Sequoia just to see how it would do. After all Toyota officially says: the 2008 Platnium series Sequoia equipped with air bags has a trailer tow rating of 10,000 pounds, and Keystone says: the 2007 Outback 29BHS has a dry weight of 5,545 pounds. I coupled the 2 together using the Reese Dual Cam Sway Control & Weight Distribution hitch, adjusted the air bags, and set off on a 5 mile voyage down the highway. Even empty (& at roughly half of the rated tow capacity), the Sequoia could NOT handle the weight, length and/or height of the trailer, safely. I had plenty of power, and even adequate breaking (due to the added Prodigy break controller), but the lack of weight of the Sequoia could not tame even the slightest movements of the trailer causing the Sequoia to be pushed & pulled about. Not to mention when the semi passed me as I was going 50 MPH and I could barely keep my rig between the lines, at that point I felt like I was driving a 1/4 ton Tacoma, and headed for home, slowly.

So, Josh, "thanks for my ignorance"? Really?

I simply stated my opinion that the load on that trailer could not be safely towed with that truck. I never even mentioned the possibility of the load being over the rated tow limit of your truck, or that only a Ferd ten thousand or whatever you spewed, could tow a load. . . .
I also stated that you do not have a truck to pull a dump trailer with. I maybe should have more specifically said, a dump trailer equivalent to the trailer in the picture you posted.

I am a lot of things, to be sure! and, you may not agree with my opinions.
But one thing that I am NOT, is "ignorant", especially when it comes to forming my opinion on what a certain vehicle can safely tow. 

Especially a Toyota.

And, you are welcome!


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Ignorance? Do you know what that word means? I assume you do, but that maybe you were just applying it incorrectly?
> 
> Just a quick resume' to qualify my original assessment of the safety of the loaded trailer and the tow vehicle depicted in the image in your post, vs. towing that or a heavier load (say, a dump trailer in this instance) with a 3/4 or 1 ton tow vehicle:
> 
> ...


Well said
I only use 1/2 trucks to pull a mower.
Use 3/4 ton trucks (diesels) to pull large loads.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

The_josh said:


> Thank you for your ignorance but that load and every load I do is within my towing capacity. The only time I would go over is if I'm hauling concrete, which In that case I only tow half capacity. You sound like one of those people that think only a Ferd F-teen thousand can handle your loads
> 
> 
> 75 full loads on that trailer since January and it and my truck are holding up perfectly (I have a trailer shop right down the street which it gets regular checkups too )



It's not ignorance.  DOT will have your A$$ one of these days. That trailer OWNS the truck at highway speeds guaranteed!! They would also nail you here for unsecured load as the tarp has gaps where debris can fall out. And before you call me ignorant i have had a CDL and have been driving heavy truck for 22 years. And as far as hand unloading? Screw that! I get 18 Cu Yds on my dump trailer and it's empty in less than a minute. Hand unloading with everything getting tangled up is a good way to end up with a work comp claim. My truck and trailer empty is 13K. Typical scale weight loaded at the dump is around 18K depending on the type of debris...... I have added a pic of one of my loads before tarping..............


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

The_josh said:


> Thank you for your ignorance but that load and every load I do is within my towing capacity. The only time I would go over is if I'm hauling concrete, which In that case I only tow half capacity. You sound like one of those people that think only a Ferd F-teen thousand can handle your loads
> 
> 
> 75 full loads on that trailer since January and it and my truck are holding up perfectly (I have a trailer shop right down the street which it gets regular checkups too )






Just a little hint about proper forum activities.............. calling a moderator ignorant...... Is not going to get you very far in forum life.
If this was contractor talk Kent Whitten probably would have already banned you for a week. 


I agree with the others that your baby pickup looks over loaded. Just because you think its with in the rated capacity does not mean that its safe to do so.
I've done plenty of hauling over loaded in my younger and dumber years. 
The older you get it tends to wisen folks up. I would not be happy about hauling big loads with your set up.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> It's not ignorance. DOT will have your A$$ one of these days. That trailer OWNS the truck at highway speeds guaranteed!! They would also nail you here for unsecured load as the tarp has gaps where debris can fall out. And before you call me ignorant i have had a CDL and have been driving heavy truck for 22 years. And as far as hand unloading? Screw that! I get 18 Cu Yds on my dump trailer and it's empty in less than a minute. Hand unloading with everything getting tangled up is a good way to end up with a work comp claim. My truck and trailer empty is 13K. Typical scale weight loaded at the dump is around 18K depending on the type of debris...... I have added a pic of one of my loads before tarping..............


 
Nice trailer, have been saving for a dump trailer myself. Boy it going to take awhile due how slow it`s been this year.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

(1) a person is entitled to their opinion no matter how wrong or misinformed they are.
(2) if ignorance is BLISS I am one hacked off person
(3) its not what you have but how you use it

I too have just purchased a dump trailer and load it with care. We have trashed out whole houses in one load with a 5X10 dump trailer. Granted we had to stand 3 couches on end and even put one on my roof racks of my truck, the racks go over the cab to the tailgate. We used them for scaffolding when doing roofing. It is a hoot when we pull on the scale at the dump and I ask the person if granny is still up there just like on the ORIGINAL Beverly hillbilly's. IF he is pulling his trailer on arterials I don't see a problem with it. CONTROL is the bottom line braking and steering. If it is maintainable then great. Thats what insurance is for when not.

To call someone ignorant for their opinion... that is like saying there is only one way to do a job. We would live in a boring generic world if this were the case.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> (1) a person is entitled to their opinion no matter how wrong or misinformed they are.
> (2) if ignorance is BLISS I am one hacked off person
> (3) its not what you have but how you use it
> 
> ...








In regards to your insurance statement.


I'd suggest that the ins company underwriters will think much differently than you.

I'd suggest Josh send a few pics to his ins agent to forward to the underwritting department at his ins supplier. They'll have a much different view of what that baby truck is capable of carrying.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

True that

Was just saying we have better things to discuss than one person and another having a urinating match in the wind. Just got back from hauling a 3 ton load in my trailer with my 3/4 ton Slow and steady is how its done here. AS I said its all about control


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

There is more to it than simply the 1/2 ton and 3/4 ton label, though. I'm more comfortable and can maintain better control pulling a load with my 2010 F150 than my 1999 Chevy 2500.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Yessir, 

We use phone charger with usb connection, use usb camera cord and it charges in between jobs if needed. Kill 2 birds with one stone!


----------



## KDavidFF369 (Jun 6, 2012)

A good head on your shoulders, while I have been working on getting started in this field. I see that you all need to have a good head, one that can handle making good business decisions, make sound safety calls, and more.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

and the willingness to try things sujested different ways. As I tell my laborers we shall try it your way . If it works we shall try it again and if it is productive again if not we tried.


----------



## CSREO (Jun 16, 2012)

The_josh said:


> i would actually contest the dump trailer part. I've never used a dump trailer for several reason,
> 
> too heavy unloaded (more gas used)
> 
> ...


 
We have a dump that is 16' long x 8' wide x 4' high. Looks to be about that size or larger. Has the axles rated to pull heavy loads, and only cost me 3500 in 2007 (it was a 2005 used). I however, do have 1 ton trucks that I pull it with, and we also have a full size dump truck that is used for tighter areas that cant have the length of a truck and trailer. 

My opinion of best tool would be camera. No pics = no pay.


----------

